# Boardman Feeder



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Here is a blueprint on how to make an entrance feeder. 

http://www.honeyrunapiaries.com/plans/boardman_feeder.pdf


----------



## Zier64 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks! I knew it was pretty simple to begin with but makes life simple


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Looks like a great job! Glad I could help.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Zier64... I don't mean to get off topic, and it may be that you want to use Boardman Feeders, but, if you haven't considered thru the top feeders, they do have lots of advantages over the Boardman method of feeding. All you need is a piece of ADVANTEC or a piece of plywood to use during the feeding process. Thru top eliminates dripping out near the front which invites other bees, robbing, ants, wasps, yellowjackets, etc. 

All you do is cut a piece of plywood, (or Advantec) to use as a temporary top, (use while feeding) (I actually use a migratory cover, (made from Advantec) and leave it on all the time) 17 X 20 and use a hole saw to cut the hole in the top. Then use a standard Mason 1/2 gallon or gallon jar to feed. It is totally sealed, entrance is inside the hive, not near the entrance. Much faster if you have several hives to feed than feeding at the front of a hive. For me it is a lot better system.

If for whatever reason you just want to use Boardman, then just totally ignore this post. I just didn't know if you had considered thru top feeding as an another option to feed.

cchoganjr


----------



## Zier64 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Cleo, I do top feed when needed that was the first way i started feeding my hives  figured i should try everything for my area tho...Just so i can say been there...done that haha


----------



## rrfunnyfarm (Apr 22, 2012)

I built one of the "Fat Bee Man's" No-Drown Top Feeders. As a test, I put a boardman on one hive and the no-drown on another right next to it. The boardman feeder seems to attract ants and it gives them easy access to the sugar. The no-drown doesn't have any ants in it at all.
I found it here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3UgOn33TPY and the plans are at http://shop.threesmilindogs.com/The-Fat-Bee-Man-No-Drown-Honeybee-Feeder-Plan-FBMFEEDER1.htm


----------

